# Hows the hunting been?



## tomtlb66 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just checking to see who killed one and what they were. I am still 0 for 1. Be safe guys and God bless


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 21, 2010)

made a bad shot on a doe during bow season, could not find her, past on some does and a small 8 that needs another year or two to grow during rifle season. all in all been kinda slow. hope things change in Nov.


----------

